
Target is moving away from AWS after Amazon bought Whole Foods - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/29/target-is-moving-away-from-aws-after-amazon-bought-whole-foods.html
======
mindcrime
It makes you wonder if Amazon would be well served to create more of a
"Chinese Wall" between the retail operations and AWS. I think there is already
_some_ degree of separation, but I think the public zeitgeist still includes
the idea that they are tightly intertwined.

It seems to me that trust is a huge element of cloud computing ("There is no
cloud, just somebody else's computer") and AWS would be easier to trust if
there was no reason to think they would ever try to harm a customer just
because they compete with Amazon's retail arm.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I don't believe a Chinese Wall would work; the problem is Amazon is
subsidizing its retail operations with AWS. If you use AWS and you're in the
retail or grocery space, you're shoveling cash at your competitor. Time to go
to Google, Azure, OpenStack on your own bare metal, etc.

Walmart is doing it too:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=walmart+aws](https://www.google.com/search?q=walmart+aws)

Seems like it'd be profitable/good business to target retail businesses for
cloud services as long as you agree to not compete with their retail
operations.

------
warrenm
If that's their only reasoning, it's not good business

If moving to on-prem, GCP, etc for solid business and technical reasons, then
that's one thing

~~~
bhhaskin
It makes prefect sense. Why help your competitor by being a customer?

~~~
BlackjackCF
I don't think this move was caused my Amazon buying Whole Foods. It's not like
Whole Foods and Target are really in competition at all.

Seems like this was long time coming. I'm sure Amazon's been cannibalizing
Target's business in the electronics/books department already. Come to think
of it, the only thing I really go to Target for is clothes (I like some of
their brands) and Amazon's starting to invade that sector too with Amazon
Fashion.

------
sharemywin
I don't understand why Netflix still uses them?

~~~
mikestew
Perhaps because Netflix figured out that if there's even a whiff of
impropriety on the part of Amazon, and it gets out, Amazon will lose a ton of
other business. Because if they'll screw Netflix, they'll screw you, too, if
you're seen as a competitor.

That's just a guess, of course, but it's also why I think Target could be
over-reacting a bit.

